# Problema con amplificador mosfet.



## z989 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro y quería lo primero presentarme.Bueno ahora os cuento un problema que tengo con un amplificador Skytec modelo Prp-600 de 2X300W a 4 ohmios.Resulta que hace unos días al darle al interruptor de puesta en marcha la salida del canal derecho dio como un zumbido al altavoz y eso que estaba al minimo el control de volumen y el altavoz empezó a oler a quemado.Lo apague y volvi a encenderlo y está vez todo fue normal.Al cabo de unos días volvio a repetirse lo mismo al encerderlo y está vez el woofer derecho debió de fastidiarse del todo, pues suena bastante distorsionado.Total que he decidio quitar el amplificador para ver que es lo que puede tener en mal estado.Si me podeis orientar alguien que tenga experiencia en amplificadores del tipo mosfet le estaría muy agradecido.Saludos y hasta otra.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 17, 2010)

controlá que la salida de tu amplificador no tenga una significativa componente de continua y me contas 
saludos


----------



## z989 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta.Si es esta la causa del problema ¿qué componentes son los que están dañados en el amplificador? si es que me puedes dar más pistas.Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 17, 2010)

los componentes que en ese caso hipotetico estarían dañados serian los capacitores de desacople... suelen ser no polarizados si no me falla la memoria...hechales un ojo y fijate si no tienen grandes fugas de continua


----------



## z989 (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta.Perdona si no te importaría marcarme en algún esquema base cual son estos condensadores, pues ando un poco pelado en este tipo de amplificadores mosfet.Y hace unos 30 años que no toco el tema electronico.Saludos.


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Yo buscaría un transistor de salida en corto (Source-Drain).
Saludos


----------



## z989 (Mar 18, 2010)

A.V. dijo:


> Yo buscaría un transistor de salida en corto (Source-Drain).
> Saludos



Ya, pero si estuviera un transistor en corto lo haría siempre, y el problema es que me lo ha hecho unas cuantas veces y sobre todo fue al encenderlo y eso que tomé la precaución de hacerlo con los controles del volumen al mínimo.También mi hijo me ha dicho que a él se lo hizo una vez cuando escuchaba música sonando como un carraspeo en el altavoz derecho.Total que me va a costar la broma unos 40 € del woofer de 10" que esta tocado de momento más la reparación del amplificador.Saludos.


----------



## A.V. (Mar 18, 2010)

Ahh, perdón, no leí que era solo a veces, es cierto en ese caso no podría ser un transistor en corto, de todas maneras no lo descartaría, si mirás un diagrama de amplificadores de potencia (estaría bueno tener tu diagrama también), te vas a dar cuenta las posibles fallas que puede haber para tener DC a la salida (se supone que esa la falla no?). No hay taaantas opciones (por lo que yo sé).
Saludos


----------



## z989 (Mar 18, 2010)

El problema es que el amplificador es de la marca Skytec y no me vino diagrama del circuito, y en internet no he encontrado información al respecto.Tendría que mirar la placa y los componentes y sacar el diagrama de forma artesana.Por eso he preguntado si me pudierais decir por donde estuviera el fallo en este tipo de amplificadores.Yo los de transistores normales si los conozco, pero los de mosfet son demasiado modernos para mí, y no sé por donde puede estar fallando.Gracias de todas formas por tus consejos.Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2010)

Mientras das con el problema hacete un protector de parlantes .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/index5.html

que fué extraido de aquí

http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Protector-altavoces.html

Saludo


----------



## JcPerdi (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola yo también tengo un problema con un ampli Skytec(se ha jodido el canal derecho y se calienta la etapa una barbaridad, antes, cuando funcionaba, apenas levantaba temperatura) y necesito el ESQUEMA/DIAGRAMA, pues mi padre que es el técnico ha revisado todos los transistores y supuestamente están bién pero se calientan del copón. ¿Alguien tiene el esquema o me puede orientar un poco? Os dejo la referencia exacta del amplificador:

Skytec  AMP-1000
2X500W MUSICALES
Tecnología MOSFET.
Largo rango de frequencias.
Circuitos protegidos electrónicamente.
Max Power @ 8 Ohm 	   	2x500 
Distorsión 	  	  	  	0.5% 
Freq. range 	  	  	20Hz - 20kHz
S/N ratio 	  	  	  	98dB


----------



## Estampida (Ago 20, 2010)

JcPerdi dijo:


> Hola yo también tengo un problema con un ampli Skytec(se ha jodido el canal derecho y se calienta la etapa una barbaridad. ¿Alguien tiene el esquema o me puede orientar un poco?kytec AMP-1000


 
Lo que tienes es un descontrol en la corriente de reposo o bias del canal. Primero mide cuanto es el del canal que no calienta (desconecta el problematico) luego el siguiente. compara y mensiona de cuanto es. las causas pueden ser generalmente de fugas en los componentes cerca al transistor set del Bias.


----------

